# 800MB Rohlinge werden als97MB gelesen



## atarikid (4. September 2004)

ich will etliche filme gerne brennen und habe mir deshalb 800 mb rohlinge gekauft. hab das früher auch schon mal gemacht und da hats einwandfrei funktioniert.

heute aber dieses problem (sowohl mit nero, als auch mit roxio auf rechner und laptop unter windows xp):
die 800mb werden vom laufwerk (verschiedene auf laptop ( toshiba dvd-rom sd -r 2312) und rechner (LG CD RW CED-8120B)) nur als 97mb gelesen. somit is jegliches brennen unmöglich. habe bereits versuch, über die einstellungen in nero die mx länge auf 99:57:74 und disk at once zu setzten, aber das hat nichs genutzt. da allerdings ja auch nur 97 freie mb angezeigt werden,vermute ich eher ein hardware problem sind tdk 800mb high capacity rohlinge, die ich früher als noch noch ging auch schon hatte,

weiss jemand rat


----------

